# VK - Cotton Bacon Prime & Comp Wire



## Gizmo (9/3/18)

Finally, Cotton Bacon Prime has landed with VK = *R100.00*




Also in:
Cotton Bacon Wrap 24G & 26G =* R120.00*

Old Cotton Bacon V2 now *R80.00*

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 4


----------

